# Suche Proggi, das mit FAT formatierte Festplatten wiederherstellen kann!



## Glavis (31. Oktober 2001)

Ich suche ein Proggi, das eine formatierte Festplatte wiederherstellen kann!
Ich hab` nämlich aus Versehen meine Partition mit FAT formatiert und brauch jetzt ein Tool, das die Dateien wiederherstellt!


----------



## NIC140903 (2. November 2001)

bei norton system works is nen proggy bei, dass dateien wieder herstellen kann, obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt nich glaube, dass das auch nach ner formatierung noch an die files kommt...einfach ma testen würd ich sagen


----------



## Glavis (10. November 2001)

Pech gehabt!
Das Tool war für Gelöschte Dateien, nicht für formatierte Festplatten!
Aber ich suche weiter!


----------



## Flame (11. November 2001)

*also soweit*

ich weiß gibts da 2 befehle:

format C: /u das "u" steht für unwiederruflich und du hast pech gehabt.

ansonsten
unformat:
UNFORMAT extern stellt Datenträger wieder her, der formatiert wurden:

http://www.ib.hu-berlin.de/~is/computerkurs/ms-dos.html

*hehe*

cya


----------

